# Does anybody recognize this kata?



## Sheaf (May 10, 2021)

This is the kata _Unsa_, from my very local style, Wado Ki Kai, which essentially exists only in central California. Based on the name alone, there is clearly some relation to the much more common kata "Unsu" which is actually also a (separate) kata in our style. Unsa is for purple belts, and Unsu is for black belts (I don't know which dan though, I believe 3).

This relation is furthered by the fact that "Unsu" means "cloud hands" according to various sources coming from outside of my style, whereas my Sensei's Sensei says that the name "Unsa" means "hands in the clouds." 

Unfortunately, apart from the name and one high jump, they seem to have barely anything in common with each other. The beginning of Unsa vaguely resembles a kata known in other styles as Sanchin, however it quickly diverges from it. Does anybody recognize this kata? Is it unique to our style?


----------



## _Simon_ (May 10, 2021)

Ah g'day, welcome to the forums 

Hmm that's a really interesting kata.. never heard of it nor seen it before... and like you say it doesn't overly resemble Unsu kata... looks like it has a bit of Goju influence, but it looks like you guys have a few Goju katas too.

I'm guessing it's unique to your style, maybe a more circular variation of Unsu?

Thanks for sharing, found that one really interesting


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2021)

Parts of it resemble Isshinryu's Sunsu, parts resemble Kusanku (the jump turn), parts look kind of like Chinto. Open hand blocks look like Wansu. I see bits and pieces from nearly all katas I am familiar with, with the exception of a couple of what I would consider questionable moves, like the double taps to the arm with the other hand (I'd love to see the application for that).  Not putting any of it down.  It was delivered with power, speed, and what looks like precision.  The techniques themselves are generally what I would consider solid and would be effective if applied in self-defense.


----------

